# もっとvs.ずっと



## graysesame

A： エスニック料理とくれば、タイ料理とインド料理、どっちが好き？
B：タイ料理かな。タイ料理よりインド料理のほうが（もっと／ずっと）辛いから。

どちらが適切なのでしょうか。それとも、どちらも自然ですか。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

B：タイ料理かな。*インド料理よりタイ料理の方が*辛くないから。　（ここに副詞をつけると不自然に感じる）
B'：インド料理かな。タイ料理よりインド料理のほうが（もっと／ずっと/はるかに）辛いから。All are fine.

＞どちらが適切なのでしょうか。それとも、どちらも自然ですか。
否定的な文脈における副詞の選択の問題だと思いますが、両者で特に違いはないと思います。
ただし自然か否かと尋ねられて、あえて返答するならばどちらもやや不自然な気がします。「タイ料理」を選択したのであれば、タイ料理について述べる方がはるかに自然であるし、聞いていて（逆に取り違える）誤解を受けにくいからです。


----------



## graysesame

実はこの問題はある日本語教材に載っています。
違和感を感じてあえてここで質問しました。
非ネイティブの著者なのかもしれません。
ご回答ありがとうございました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

＃３の文脈・背景（日本語の教材であること）を踏まえると、
・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・
B: タイ料理かな。タイ料理よりインド料理のほうがもっと辛いから。 
B: タイ料理かな。タイ料理よりインド料理のほうがずっと辛いから。
「もっと」is wrong here because it is used for something affirmative.
「もっと」はこの文章で用いることはできません。なぜなら「もっと」はより良いことに対して用いるのが自然だからです。ここでは「辛い」ことが悪い意味に用いられていますので、「ずっと」を用いるべきです。
・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・
というような説明だったのではないでしょうか。それなら僕は著者にある程度同意できます。実は＃２を書くときに、文法の問題なのかと思ったので、最初は「ずっと」を選択させる問題なのだろうと思いました。でも例文にかなり無理があり、「もっと」や「ずっと」の選択云々の話ではないと思って＃２を書きました。

　文法の教科書に例文を載せるための作文をする際に、多少不自然な文章になってしまうことはよくあることです。
これは筆者がノンネイティブだからではなく、より良い例文を考え出す母語の能力（または「時間」や「ゆとり」や「真面目さ」）が　*graysesame*さんの日本語のレベルには達していなかったからだと思いますよ。

「日本語の教材」という文脈と背景を勘案してディスカッションする必要があると思います。
英語の教材に「This is a pen.」と書いてあるのを、『こんな文章は実際の日常で使用することはあり得ない、へんな英語である』とネイティブの英語話者がケチをつける、的な話になってしまうからです。（以上僕の私見です）


----------



## graysesame

背景を言及しておらずすみません。
．．．．．．．．．．．．．．．
ここは素晴らしい。でももっと素晴らしいところがある。
ここより、あそこのほうがずっと素晴らしい。
（ずっと　と　もっと　の違いについて）二つのものを比較するときに「ずっと」を用い、「より」などの表現に伴うと中国語で書いてあります。
．．．．．．．．．．．．．．．
ですが、私はそうではないかなと思います。昨日より（今日は）もっと寒い。昨日より（今日は）ずっと寒い。差の大きさが違うに過ぎないと今思っています。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「*中国語で書かれた*日本語の教材」という文脈・背景であれば、また話が違うと思います。

>（ずっと　と　もっと　の違いについて）二つのものを比較するときに「ずっと」を用い、「より」などの表現に伴うと中国語で書いてあります。
　　ーーー＞「もっと」については中国語で何と説明してありますか。日本語に翻訳してお知らせください。

（いずれにしましても、graysesamiさんのお考えの方が、その教材よりも正しいと思います。
もっと＝more  (単なる比較級）
ずっと＝by far more (差が大きな比較級）
だと私も思います。否定形が入ったときの比較級となるとより複雑になるように感じますが。）


----------



## Contrafibularity

私は「もっと」と「ずっと」は差の大小や良し悪しで使い分けるのではないと思います。

「もっと」は、何かがすでに述べられているのを前提で、「それよりもさらに」という意味で使います。


graysesame said:


> ここは素晴らしい。でももっと素晴らしいところがある。


これは「素晴らしい」を「汚い」に変えても自然です。

「ずっと」は単純に程度を強調しています。比較以外の文脈でも使えます。
例）彼は*ずっと*遠くへ引っ越してしまった。
　　彼は*もっと*遠くへ引っ越してしまった。（遠さの基準が必要）

ですので、最初の会話文


graysesame said:


> A： エスニック料理とくれば、タイ料理とインド料理、どっちが好き？
> B：タイ料理かな。タイ料理よりインド料理のほうが（もっと／ずっと）辛いから。


では、「ずっと」の方がしっくりきます。ただ、日常会話で「もっと」と出てきてもそこまで変には聞こえないですね。あえて「もっと」を使うなら、
「タイ料理かな。タイ料理は辛いけど、インド料理の方が*もっと*辛いから。」
とすれば自然です。個人的にはインド料理よりもタイ料理の方が全般的に辛い印象がありますが


----------



## Contrafibularity

少し補足しておくと、OPの会話文が自然に成立するのは、Bさんが「辛いものがそれほど好きではない」という前提がある場合です。例えば、

A：何か食べに行こうか。
B：普段食べないものがいいな。エスニック料理とか。でもあんまり辛いのは苦手。
A：エスニック料理とくれば、タイ料理とインド料理、どっちが好き？
B：タイ料理かな。タイ料理よりインド料理の方がずっと辛いから。

という会話の流れであれば、辛さのましな方を選んでいるので自然です。逆にBさんが辛いもの好きなのであれば、*SoLaTiDoberman*さんの#2の例のように

A： エスニック料理とくれば、タイ料理とインド料理、どっちが好き？
B：インド料理かな。タイ料理よりインド料理のほうがずっと辛いから。

となるのが自然です。

ただ、これは「ずっと」や「もっと」の使い分けには全く関係ありません。


----------



## graysesame

もっと教えてください

と、このスレッドの流れで聞くと、今まで述べた内容を基準に、それより一層詳しく説明してほしいという意味になりますね。
ずっとを使うと変な意味になってしまいます（永遠に教えてください）。

皆さんのご回答ありがとうございました。


----------



## Contrafibularity

graysesame said:


> もっと教えてください
> 
> と、このスレッドの流れで聞くと、今まで述べた内容を基準に、それより一層詳しく説明してほしいという意味になりますね。


その通りです。

「もっと」は基準となるものが話者同士で共有されていれば、特に述べられていなくても使えます。
例えば、野菜嫌いの人に「もっと野菜を食べた方がいい。」とか、部屋が寒すぎる時に「もっと温度上げてください。」とか、勉強中に気が散っている子どもに「もっと集中しなさい。」などといった使い方です。

せっかくなのでもっと教えました


----------

